

Tetris Hack on MIT's Green Building - ilamont
http://hacks.mit.edu/Hacks/by_year/2012/tetris/

======
albertzeyer
If you like this, take a look at Blinkenlights: <http://blinkenlights.net/>

Esp. watch the videos from the original Blinkenlights installation in Berlin
and the Arcade one in Paris.

------
lukev
I'd like to play this... sounds like a ton of fun.

However, not sure it qualifies as a hack. Installation of colored lights in
the rooms, and linking them to a PC/microcontroller sounds more like a lot of
electrician grunt work than a hack.

If they tapped into the existing electric infrastructure, on the other hand...

~~~
platz
Agree, and from the pictures it looks like they had plenty of assistance in
setting this up.

------
planckscnst
It reminds me of the event on Brown's campus in 2000.

<http://news.cnet.com/2100-1040-239433.html>

------
epenn
I had the exact same idea and have been planning on doing this on a building
in Pittsburgh. Now I feel like I would just be a copy cat if I did. :-/

~~~
jwuphysics
It isn't Hunt Library in CMU campus by any chance, is it?

~~~
epenn
Actually I was considering 5th Avenue Place downtown (the Highmark building)
for Light Up Night later this year, assuming I can get permission for it. Hunt
already has the lighting for it but I'm not sure it's tall enough to be able
to play Tetris effectively. Although if the blocks were to "fall" horizontally
that would actually be pretty interesting. Were you/others planning on doing a
version on Hunt?

